# POWER PLANTS



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Anybody got  links to pictures of Power Plants.    I am thinking of one for the  New River and Western RR.     There is a real  kewl one on the way to Tucson  but if you  show  up anywhere near one  with a camera your hauled off and never seen again.     It's as bad as  Rail FAning.


----------



## dltrains (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 
No pics of full blown plants but if you know the location of one you may want to try MSN Virtual Earth (down load) for free. Than you can fly over with a birds eye view. 
A personal thought on this is sub stations. I plan on getting some pics the next time I get out of local sub stations as there easier to accessand they come in convient sizes. 
Dave


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
Open a webpage to *Google*,  then choose *Images* at the top.  Search under *power generation plants*.   There is a page with many pictures of power plants.
Hope this helps.
JimC.


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ, are you looking for nuclear or coal power plant, i go by a coal plant in Joliet, and a nuclear in Braidwood IL , which one you want pic of.

tom h


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Out here in the Desert we  generate with  Nuclear  or   Oil  or Natural gas.  So  I guess I need to see   a  Nuclear and or Oil plant.  

I down loaded the  Google Earth program.    Every time I open it   it crashes.    I am on Dial up  It takes years to down load anything./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/cry.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Try 

http//www.maps.live.com


----------



## mhutson (Jan 2, 2008)

John,
Here's a pic I took of one near Price, Utah last year.










Cheers,
Matt


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

For a nuclear plant, the reactor building is mostly underground, so all you really need is a small building.  Make it rectangular. Then, since it is the desert, and you need to cool that reaction down, you'll need the big, parabolic cooling towers most commonly associated with nuclear power.  

Another thing you could do is to make a model of a coal fired power plant with a scrubber on the stack. The vapor coming out of the stack looks like pollution, but it is actually just water vapor.  Matt's photos show a dirty stack.  Believe it or not, there's a lot of sulfur in that shot.  [ I take it back.  It looks like there might be a scrubber on the stack all the way to the left.  However, it is clear that the stack on the right is not scrubbed.  See photo below for a recent stack with a scrubber.  










This is the pleasant prarie generating station near Kenosha, WI.  The stack with the 'smoke' coming out is actually scrubbed so that there is less than 3% sulfur content.  The stack on the left is the old stack and I think it was out of service by this photo (Dec 06)


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

This is an old decomissioned Power Plant in England but it has huge art deco influence and tons of history.
This is also on the cover of a Pink Floyd Album

Battersea Powerplant
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battersea_Power_Station

Picture with trains


















Sorry for the big resolutions but how do u model without detail!

-Andrew


----------



## cephius (Jan 10, 2008)

JJ 

I recall all the great looking power plants build on the beaches of So Cal by SCE. I did a google image search for Edison Power Plant and got many great photos. Just got to pick your style and era ! 

Opps, Jim already said that  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crying.gif

Dave


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I remember that cover.  The only thing missing is the huge Pig Balloon.  This was used for the cover art on the album "Animals"


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

old one in the Georgetown section of DC (no longer there)











the one on the Baltimore inner harbor is very nice. Turned into retail shops and restaurants years ago -

small pic - 










very large pic - 

photo.net/photo/pcd4315/baltimore-harbor-barnes-and-noble-80.4.jpg

Calvert Cliffs nuclear plant on the bay


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Andrew,

    Wen I started to read this thread my mind turned to Battersea power station and I thought maybe I should post a pic.  Well you have done better with yours.


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi John J,

    I don't know whether you are familiar with Kevin Morgans web site;

                           www.ColoradoRailfan.com

  but you will find pics of the power station, with its large lake, near Denver CO amongst his pics.


----------



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

I used to have the plans for the nuclear reactor in pdf form scale 1:1600, has all the builds labeled as to what their function is and elevations of the facades to build it in paper form 
i'll have to do some searching if yer interested


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WOW/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif  these have been some great pic's    Gives me a  base to work on.    Thanks  guys


----------



## CJGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

.....why do you have plans for a nuclear reactor??????


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew

Very nice picture.  I love the flow of the rails in the foreground, but where is the pig?

Robert


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

A now closed nuclear power, in 1991, plant in North Wales is at Trawsfynydd; There are quite a few photos of it on Google. 

Use the search phrase 'trawsfynydd power station' and there they are.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

If you want nuclear plants, try http://www.nukeworker.com/pictures/


----------



## jasher817 (Jan 2, 2008)

/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gifDude we have one of the largest nuclear power stations/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif in the US, just a few miles out side of Phoenix. Palo Verde, I bet you see pic's of it in your newspaper from time to time.


----------



## dawgnabbit (Jan 2, 2008)

"Trawsfynydd" power station??? 

Now _there's_ a mouthful!  I don't suppose that had anything to do with why it went out of business, eh, Peter? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif

Dawg


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a power plant up in Holbrook, Az. You can see it from I-40, I think it is coal fed. You can see the tracks that lead into it.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 01/15/2008 3:56 PM
Anybody got  links to pictures of Power Plants.    I am thinking of one for the  New River and Western RR.     There is a real  kewl one on the way to Tucson  but if you  show  up anywhere near one  with a camera your hauled off and never seen again.  
That's way too open ended a question. When I first read this I assumed you meant a small historic power plant, such as one of the two I modeled for my CRNW Railway. But what I am seeing for responses are large modern onces, European ones, nuclear ones.

Setting a few parameters to this request would be really helpful.  

Is it to be historic or modern?  What era is preferred? 

Nuclear or coal, hyro or oil?

European or American design? If American, east coast, mid-west, west? frontier west? 

What size station are you looking to model?  These can range in size from _under_ a hundred feet consisting of one building to many hundreds of feet consisting of several structures.

So, WHAT in particular are you seeking in a power plant for your model railroad?


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

How about a wind farm, that would be different. I haven't seen one of those on a model RR. You could even use it to power the trains!


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rpc7271 on 01/23/2008 5:03 PM
How about a wind farm, that would be different. I haven't seen one of those on a model RR. You could even use it to power the trains!
Great idea! That would be quite something to see in large scale.  Were I modelling in California, I might consider that possibility for my own model railroad, but . . . 

Why do I have the feeling that this is _not exactly_ what John J








had in mind when he asked for pictures or plans of power plants?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Well  when I asked this question  I had no Idea what I was looking for.   So I just sort of  threw it out there and see what came back

I did get some great feedback.   Not sure of what to do yet.   

    The one on the way to Tucson is   oil fired and looks more like a oil refinery than a power plant.


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi John:

How about this, if you like power plants, then maybe pick something to add to your layout that would add work and interest to your pike, such as if you like coal cars, and or have some, then I'd be thinking about a coal fired power plant. If you like or have some tank cars, then I would think about building an oil fired power plant. Build your plant and add a siding to add rail traffic to your pike, like setting off cars to be unloaded and picked up later. A lot of nukes have a rail siding, but they are only used for delivery of large equipment. So if you have some of those big flats, you might consider that. Also what period or era do you model, that too should be a factor. If you run all steam locos, a nuclear power plant should not be considered. BTW, most nuclear power plants have their reactor above ground in a containment building either round or square. 

Hope that helps

Have Fun: Jeff


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

How about some pictures of the transformer farm that's got to accompany the plant??


----------



## bryanj (Jan 2, 2008)

I really like your Avatar Rick. It reminds me of the old Cleveland Electric Illuminating Co.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

That is Ready Kilowatt! The trademark of several electric utilities. A kid at school many years ago made a likeness of him/it in wood for a school science fair project and got threatened with a lawsuit for trademark infringment and had to destroy it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 02/08/2008 8:49 PM
That is Ready Kilowatt! The trademark of several electric utilities. A kid at school many years ago made a likeness of him/it in wood for a school science fair project and got threatened with a lawsuit for trademark infringment and had to destroy it.


You know If some of these large companies are so afraid of  trademake infringments.   They should make a trademark and never  show it in Public/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Problem sholved /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

Life is so simple/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/ermm.gif


----------

